# Norwegian: ekstravaktene



## Kajeetah

Hi

Two lifeguards at a swimming pool. L is a guy and N is a girl.

L: Okey. men vi skal gå å ta noen pils etterpå. Vi *ekstravaktene*. Det er kult hvis du henger deg på.
N: Å ja, jøss, før jeg lov å henge med dere *ekstravaktene* altså?
L: Du er jo guden for oss *ekstravakter*. Visste du ikke det? Du er badevakt-guden vår.

My English translation says "part timer workers" but I wanted to be sure it xas the right translation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ben Jamin

The essence of being an "extravakt" is to be ready to step in when someone of the "regulars" or "full timers" is sick or on a leave.
Maybe "us, part-timers" or "us, subs" could suit to the register of the dialogue (I know that "substitute teacher" is used in the US).


----------



## Kajeetah

Thank you, but I'm translating this dialogue into French... via an English translation. 
I wanted to be sure of the meaning to find the best French expression.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kajeetah said:


> Thank you, but I'm translating this dialogue into French... via an English translation.
> I wanted to be sure of the meaning to find the best French expression.


I know, but I wanted to give you the best English translation I could, for you to translate further to French. My knowledge of French is much lesser than English, especially concerning colloquialisms.


----------



## Kajeetah

Ok, thank you.  But I still don't get it. Do these people work only when they have to replace someone?

I thought I'd translate by "(employés à) temps partiel" _(part-timers)_ but now I'm thinking "intérimaires" _(temporary workers, temps)_


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kajeetah said:


> Ok, thank you.  But I still don't get it. Do these people work only when they have to replace someone?
> 
> I thought I'd translate by "(employés à) temps partiel" _(part-timers)_ but now I'm thinking "intérimaires" _(temporary workers, temps)_


Yes, they work only on irregular basis, when there is a vacancy.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks a million!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kajeetah said:


> Thanks a million!


One thing in the name "ekstravakt" is important: the irregularity of the work time of the extras, in contrast to other people working part time they can go for days or even weeks without anything to do, and then suddenly get a one day notice to appear at the job.


----------



## Kajeetah

Thanks! I got the "ekstra" bit, that's why I had doubts about "part time workers." We say "extras" in French but it's mainly for catering, bartending etc.


----------



## Bokfinken

Remplaçants ?


----------



## Kajeetah

Oui, ça irait aussi, merci!


----------

